# Where is everyone From?



## Tramcdannell (Apr 19, 2006)

I thought maybe we could post where we were all from. That way we could see who might be near by.
I am from Orrtanna, Pennsylvania the outskirts of Gettysburg PA


----------



## Devil Archery (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, I am just finishing up Graduate school in Logan Utah. But my real home is Cranbrook, British Columbia. However I am heading to a new job in Whitefish, Mt.
 
Leslie


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Devil Archery,

Can I ask what you are going to be doing in Whitefish? I was born and raised in Missoula Montana. I live in Lincoln Nebraska now but miss Montana a lot! Whitefish is such a beautiful place. Great skiing!! Lots of money up there. Don't know if you hunt but if you do you will be in heaven. Let me know if there is anything you need to know about Montana. I love the Whitefish Area!!


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

I am from south western Virginia.


----------



## Devil Archery (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I have a job working for a Landscape Architect. I have worked there the past two summers. My home in Canada is two hours north, so the last few years I headed North on weekends. I bought a house in Whitefish and move in May 1. We will still bounce abit back and forth and probable keep hunting in lotus land across the border, where it is the northern serengeti of the world. We have moose, elk, mule and white tail deer, cougars, coyote, black bear, grizzly, Big Horn sheep, mountain goat, cariboo and I am sure I must be forgetting something...oh yah, pheasant, duck, turkey,grouse. This should be my first archery hunting season and I am pretty stoked. I have an elk with my name on it.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I wish you the best of luck. I sure do miss the mountains. We have a house at Georgetown lake but only get there once or twice a year. There is some big elk in that part of the country. Post pictures when you get him!


----------



## LadyRobinHood (May 27, 2003)

Sullivan County, PA which is in the Northern part of PA.
I know your area somewhat.
We are originally from York County in the Mt. Wolf/Manchester area.
I stated in your other post that my brother-in-law lives near East Berlin, he actually lives in Abbottstown.
We use to hunt & fish in Adams county.
A lot of farms and land were changing to lots and lots of condominiums in York County.
So, we moved north.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

The outskirts of East Helena. I live in quite the area in Montana. Great everything in about five minutes from my house!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Washington State. Even though it's called the "Evergreen State", about 2/3 of it is on the "dry" side of the Cascade Mts!  I'm from the dry (east)side!  

Hearing about places like Cranbrook BC and Whitefish Mt. brings back some awesome memories... riding my motorcycle with camping gear strapped on... awesome scenery, seeing bear, deer, elk, moose .... And how GOOD a hot shower felt in Cranbrook after 3 days of riding in the rain!  Or heading out of Whitefish into Glacier Ntl park, riding Going to the Sun road.... Ahhh, now where was I?

Washington has a nice variety of scenery too, don't get me wrong... plus a "real" four-season year, and that variety is a big part of the charm of this area! Places to ski, hike, boat, ride motorcycles, camp, hunt, fish, taste good food and beverage, catch some good music... And not too far from places like Idaho and Oregon and Montana and British Columbia and Alberta, oh my! 

Cheers! Outdoor Gal


----------



## Finn (Oct 15, 2005)

Brantwood, Price County, Wisconsin...but been in the Air Force for 21+ years, so we move alot.

Heading to Goldsboro, North Carolina in June.


----------



## Finn (Oct 15, 2005)

Brantwood, Price County, Wisconsin...but been in the Air Force for 21+ years, so we move alot.

Heading to Goldsboro, North Carolina in June.  


Sorry, forgot I was in the ladies section :embara:


----------



## StacyH (Apr 19, 2006)

i'm from Kentucky any one from around this area?


----------



## goddess (Oct 15, 2005)

Indiana


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

Originally from Oxon Hill, MD, but have lived in Miami, FL for almost 30 years.


----------



## Aramapaya (Jan 8, 2004)

*Where do we all come from?*

Well I'm from The Netherlands (Europe)

I've never been outside Europe.....Maybe it's about time:wink:


----------



## Cabba (Apr 19, 2006)

*Where are we from?*

 Hi there, I am from the southwest of Western Australia. We are only new to the sport of archery, 2yrs. We have 4 girls between the ages of 8 - 15yrs who are also keen archers. Archery is a great orientated family sport. We do belong to an archery club, which takes us to different parts of the state to bowhunt & to compete against other clubs. The girls love the idea of hunting, but we are restricted in our area as to only having wild pigs & foxes. We have to head further north for camels, wild donkeys, water bufflo & goats. We all use Martin compound bows for both field archery & hunting. 
At least now I get a hand with the housework so we can all go bush.
Happy hunting girls:RockOn:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

I am from Walled Lake Michigan. Origianlly from Northern MI


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks like we are scattered all over the place


----------



## MDbornGApeach (Jul 23, 2004)

I am originally from Frederick, MD. I just moved to Canaan Valley in WV (about 4 hours from DC) at the beginning of December.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

I am from Blue Rock, OH ....Way out in the boonies....


----------



## brandy_bubba22 (Apr 10, 2006)

Right now I am stationed in Okinawa Japan (waiting to return to the good ol' US). After we leave here, I hope to get back to Camp Lejeune NC. I spend alot of time though from my home town in Johnstown PA. That is also where my husband and I plan to retire from the Marine Corps.


----------



## Wholaverj (Jan 22, 2005)

*im from*

Indiana county Pennsylvania


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Northwest Arkansas...And I ain't never gonna leave!!!


----------



## KPinNC (Nov 28, 2005)

*I live in the heart of the tarheel state.....*

that would be Silk Hope, North Carolina ...................15 miles from anywhere and 35 minutes from everywhere......



no stoplights, i live on a ROAD, not a STREET, you could say it was in the boonies.....but i wouldn't have it any other way:wink:


----------



## bownutty (Feb 8, 2004)

*Howdy*

Not a regular in this area of the forum, but like to say hello. I'm from Ishpeming Twp, in the "UP" of Michigan. Way up north! Originally from Calumet MI which is actually 1 1/2 hours north of here.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

ME? I live in west TN in a lil ole ******* town called dyersburg where we go to church on sundays and hit the mudding hole afterwards...life is great.  
And only 1 hour from Memphis, which is where the fancy fun is. :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Oklahoma!!!!!!


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm in Grand Blanc, MI...member of Flint Bowmen.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Central Arkansas


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

Northeast Arkansas


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Grew up in Michigan
Moved to the UK
Relocated to Maine
Temporarily in Michigan
Returning to the UK next week...


----------



## love'n-archery (Mar 12, 2005)

Eastern Washington !!! Very close to Martin Archery!


----------



## shorty (Apr 18, 2004)

I was born in Salina, Kansas and was raised in Concordia, Kansas. Now I live in Wamego, Kansas with my BF ursonvs. We like it here better.


----------



## Harley70 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Hello All!*

Hello Everyone! I'm just checking in. I haven't been on this site for a while and I see some changes to the Women's Archery Forum. Its looking good.

Now... to answer the question....I'm from in*San*e *Diego, California*

Cheers ALL!:cocktail: :beer: :darkbeer:


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Grew up in Michigan
> Moved to the UK
> Relocated to Maine
> Temporarily in Michigan
> Returning to the UK next week...


why ya going back to the uk,thought ya just got back to the us,and how ya like beeing bach im michigan,has it changed any for ya sence ya last was here?


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

I am from Livingston County Michigan. I've beenout here for 20 years now, I originally came from Garden City Michigan and still have most of my family there.


----------



## LADYSHOOTER330 (Feb 14, 2005)

I Am From North Canton, Ohio. Home Of The Pro Football Hall Of Fame. I Live Close Enough To The Akron Canton Airport To Watch The Planes Come And Go All Times Of Day And Night And Not Have Any Of The Noise. Pretty Quiet Here. Just The Way I Like It.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey all!

I am currently in Allentown Pennsylvania - the northeast corner of the state - most famous for it's awesome skiing/snowboarding and whitetail hunting!

~Scoobs~


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*Hey Scooby! *

Hi there Scoobs! Glad to see you posting here again!  Are you still shooting "field" and a variety of other events? Still shooting a purple bow?Going to any big shoots this year? I seem to recall you describing an event involving plastic bags over socks, stuffed into pink sneakers, while wading in water over your ankles due to a "flash flood"... goodness, some girls really know how to have fun! ;D Best of luck to you!


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Hi there Scoobs! Glad to see you posting here again!  Are you still shooting "field" and a variety of other events? Still shooting a purple bow?Going to any big shoots this year? I seem to recall you describing an event involving plastic bags over socks, stuffed into pink sneakers, while wading in water over your ankles due to a "flash flood"... goodness, some girls really know how to have fun! ;D Best of luck to you!



HAHA - Let's see if I can answer in the order you posted......

I still shoot outdoor and indoor FITA (you know the huge round targets!). No retired purple - now shooting a black Merlin XS with Viper Cams with orange and blue inserts. Big shoots - of course....the only kind I shoot! I shot indoor nats (NAA) got 2nd in Regional play - 17th nationally overall - NFAA indoor nats in Louisville - got 8th in Championship flight - Arizona Cup - finished 8th over all after making it to the quarter finals in OR play - Pittsburgh shoot - well let's just say I shot - LOL - and currently in Texas shooting the Texas Shootout....competition starts tomorrow! 

As far as the flash flood - yes my hot pink converse canvass high tops are now toast - that was 2 summers ago in Reading PA for NAA Outdoor Nats - that is one of those unforgettable shoots!!!

Good to see you again too!

~Scoobs~


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

wheels3563 said:


> why ya going back to the uk,thought ya just got back to the us,and how ya like beeing bach im michigan,has it changed any for ya sence ya last was here?


My foray back to Michigan was only ever meant to be short lived. A stopover, if you will, between Maine and the UK. When I'm overseas, I get back to Michigan at least once a year, so I keep up with the changes as best I can.


----------



## Craftladyteresa (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm a newbie in SW Washington state.


----------



## Allegiance7705 (Jan 5, 2006)

southern illinois here


----------



## brwneyedgrl (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm from Manhattan, Kansas.....great whitetail hunting!

Marla


----------



## WILADY81 (Mar 28, 2006)

Born in Madison, Wi, now live in a small town called Waunakee...


----------



## 2Racks (May 6, 2006)

I'm in Weatherford Texas (it's to the west of Dallas/Fort Worth). I'm new to Archery Talk and look forward to chating with fellow female bow shooters.


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

near Statesville, NC and been here all my life (except for college at WCU)


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

Indiana, in between Indy and Fort Wayne


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Idaho!!!!! The only place to live.    


Sorry :embara: Born and raised here so I don't know any better. Still wouldn't leave though.


----------



## ArcherLady (May 9, 2006)

NY here.


----------



## ArcherLady (May 9, 2006)

ArcherLady lives in NYC. I seem to like to travel south though. I'm a teacher so I take the kids on we've dubbed "road trips". This past spring break I took them down to Historic Williamsburg and down to Virginia Beach to the aquarium. We've also been to Gettysburg, Va.


----------



## WHAC Hunter (Jul 3, 2006)

*Everywhere :^)*

Started in Bakersfield, CA., then 15yrs. in Ancorage & Palmer, AK., then 15yrs. in Boise & Garden Vally, ID. & now in Westport, WA. I'm pretty sure I'm done moving now LOL!


----------



## WHAC Hunter (Jul 3, 2006)

Craftladyteresa said:


> I'm a newbie in SW Washington state.


Which town? 
I'm in Westport, do you know where that is?


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

Jacobsburg,Ohio
It is in Southeast Ohio


----------



## Deedle Bug (Feb 25, 2005)

Central Louisiana


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Jacktown, Oklahoma


----------



## birddogmomma (May 11, 2006)

Fort Mill South Carolina!!!:wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

*Well HI to eveyone, everywhere!*

Well I now live in South Central Missouri, but was raised in North Central Arkansas. I live about 8 miles from the Arkansas state line, so I don't have far to go to go huntin......Born and raised in this part of the country, but would love to venture out to find different hunting ops....


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

born in Georgia, ( yes have an accent), grew up in the south. then lived most my life in Southern California, now call Las Vegas home.


----------



## Phyllis D (Jul 11, 2006)

Northeast Oklahoma on a dead end dirt road with no sign and 50 chickens, 50 ducks, 20 geese, some quail, pheasants, a donkey, a cat, and 3 pyreenees to guard them all.


----------



## momof2dogs (Jan 27, 2005)

*Upper Michigan*

Hello

I am practically neighbors to BOWNUTTY....I am also from Ishpeming, in the "UP" of Michigan.

Kena


----------



## roadapple (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi from Baker city Or!
I also know northern Mi. as do momof2dogs and bownutty,....Dad's side of the familiy born and raised there. Houghton county.


----------



## bownutty (Feb 8, 2004)

Kena,

You shoot Friday nights in the winter?

Gues who?


Chris


----------



## girlandherbow (Jul 31, 2006)

Grew up in Southwest Missouri
Now back in Southwest Missouri by way of Iowa, Louisiana, Manitoba, Minnesota, Indiana, and Michigan


----------



## holly (Aug 1, 2006)

I am also a Landscape Architect. I live in Tigerton Wisconsin. I grew up about a half hour away in Shawano Wisconsin. I work in the Appleton and Green Bay area.


----------



## bowhunt_15 (Jun 24, 2006)

Southeast Oklahoma in the sticks.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

bowhunt_15 said:


> Southeast Oklahoma in the sticks.


Yeahhhh, another Okie... Welcome


----------



## hunterchic03 (May 15, 2006)

i live in richmond, ky, way way out in the sticks! you can see "the middle of nowhere" from my house! lol


----------



## momof2dogs (Jan 27, 2005)

Why yes I do Chris!!


----------



## birdlady (Jul 7, 2006)

South Louisiana - Lots of trees to hide behind - well not so many as there was before Katrina and Rita. But there are still plenty.


----------



## cupanahalf (Apr 11, 2005)

*pa*

Southeast PA....between allentown and philly


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Born and raised in Missoula Montana spent 9 years in Michigan and the last 2 1/2 in Lincoln Nebraska.


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

Clarion, PA born and raised here!!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*Illinois*



Allegiance7705 said:


> southern illinois here


Where at from southern Illinois? I am orignally from the St. louis metro area, and my boyfriend was from Harrisburg. I now live in Vandalia Il and he lives in Benton. 

It is nice to hear of others in Illinois.


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

Indiana


----------



## Buckhunter10171 (Aug 4, 2006)

i am from Belleville, Illinois which is very near St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Missoula, MT here.............don't plan on moving either!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*hey belleville!*

I am originally from Troy. My best friend is from the west side of belleville. It is nice to see someone from around where I hail. Where do you shoot?


----------



## chromedup (Jul 18, 2006)

I lived in Grapevine, Texas for 8 yrs, but I've lived in Blue Springs, MO for the past 16yrs. I go to Avila University for Radiology, and have a 3yr old daughter. I took her to her first shoot at Sibley a couple weeks ago. She was so excited about getting a trophy. She won't keep it on the fireplace with ours, it has to be in her room where she can see it.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Wellston, Ohio

Home of SKI 

Samantha


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Southern half of Arizona


----------



## Lucymac (Aug 1, 2006)

*hi*

western new york
dunkirk, new york to be exact


----------



## scout110sgirl (Sep 7, 2006)

Fredericksburb,Texas ..........YA'LL:yo:


----------



## crisi13 (Aug 17, 2006)

I live on the northeast North Carolina/Virgina border, but I hunt out past Roanoke Rapids, NC. Anyone from that area???


----------



## rivergirl1 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Redding California*

in the country, near Mt. Shasta...fairly rural area


----------



## TR36 (Aug 31, 2006)

Little Rock, AR but I'm orginally from Central Louisiana.


----------



## AL Sapphire (Apr 20, 2003)

paint rock, alabama


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

birdlady said:


> South Louisiana - Lots of trees to hide behind - well not so many as there was before Katrina and Rita. But there are still plenty.


Birdlady I am also in So LA-near Baton Rouge. I shoot at Tangi some. Where do you shoot? Do I know you?


----------



## luv3D (Apr 15, 2003)

Chaplin KY right between Louisville and Lexington!!! Where are you in KY StacyH?


----------



## SelenaChic (Sep 9, 2006)

What part of KY? I live in WTN.


----------



## WT huntress (Jan 14, 2006)

crisi13 said:


> I live on the northeast North Carolina/Virgina border, but I hunt out past Roanoke Rapids, NC. Anyone from that area???


Are you familar with the Asheville area? My father now lives there, and he has been wanting to come up to Michigan to hunt with me for a few years but has been building a log home for that long. He promises to come up this November, but I would love to take the hunting down to him. I am interested in doing a hog hunt of some sort. He used to live in the Burnsville area also, and I know that is more open than Asheville. Any suggestions?


----------



## crisi13 (Aug 17, 2006)

WT huntress said:


> Are you familar with the Asheville area? My father now lives there, and he has been wanting to come up to Michigan to hunt with me for a few years but has been building a log home for that long. He promises to come up this November, but I would love to take the hunting down to him. I am interested in doing a hog hunt of some sort. He used to live in the Burnsville area also, and I know that is more open than Asheville. Any suggestions?


I'll do some looking for you. I can bring guests out to my hunt club..but it's still hunting only. I'll see if I can find some dog drives.


----------



## javabird17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Southern NJ.. land is disappearing fast here... so sad. Looking to move to upstate new york in the future.


----------



## hammertimebell (Sep 15, 2006)

I live in Indiana right by Turkey Run State Park and Shades State Park. It's some beautiful whitetail country here and you wouldn't believe the turkey population!


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Hi everyone!*

I'm from Orange, Massachusetts. I am just getting in to bow hunting. There is not a lot of deer in my area. My husband and I will be hunting in CT.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Welcome doe eyes...........:wink:


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

Southern Indiana


----------



## Bowtech_Gal (Jul 21, 2005)

Oregon


----------



## Parker Princess (Jul 27, 2006)

Central Illinois!:cat:


----------



## ragella (May 21, 2006)

*hey*

I currently in North Central Oklahoma, but orginally from panhandle of Florida. 

Ragella


----------



## asgalli (Sep 28, 2006)

hi all, isn't it too late? I'm from Buenos Aires, Argentina. I'm a beginner!


----------



## bjornthompson (Oct 5, 2006)

*hello*

me and the mrs just started shooting a few months back,were from sweden,katrineholm....


----------



## M00N (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm from the Harrisburg Area of Pennsylvania. Lived here all my life.


----------



## PARKERCHICK (Sep 25, 2006)

*I'm from..*

hi I'm from Nj anybody from NJ?


----------



## bowtechnut2004 (Jun 6, 2004)

I live in Felton Pennsylvania that is York County about 45 minutes south of Harisburg.


----------



## Cybercat (Aug 4, 2003)

Recently moved to Morristwon ,TN from out of state.


----------



## desertrat60 (Sep 30, 2006)

Southern Arizona here...


----------



## Jon-Paul (Oct 5, 2006)

*Holbrook, NY Suffolk County*

Holbrook, NY. It's in $uffolk county, eastern Long Island


----------



## Jon-Paul (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey, Moon. We have a lot in common. I do graphic design, and I love wolves. I have 2 wolf tattoos and my living room has a wolf/Native American theme to it. And we both shoot. Are you hot and single? LOL


----------

